# First time Sharp White Cheddar and Mozz



## posada (Jul 18, 2008)

Smoked cheese for the first time the other day.....I used sharp white cheddar and fresh mozzeralla. Got remember to take pics....forgot again!!

Smoke time was an hour and I used about 3 small pieces of mesquite chunks. The temp was 130 degrees, which was a little high. The cheddar started to sweat and soften a little too much but overall taste was great.

After I smoked them, I wrapped them in foil and fridged them till the next day. The cheddar had picked up the flavor of the smoke nicely but lost some shape and took on the grill marks because of getting to soft. The mozz on the other hand had picked up the flavor a little too light, probably could have gone a little longer. The mozz never lost shape or melted like the cheddar.

Next time, I will drop the temp under 100 and maybe wrap the cheese in foil before putting in the smoker.

Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Smoke at 90 deg.


----------



## lazydawg (Jul 30, 2008)

Posada,
    Try leaving the cheese on your counter for 1 1/2 hrs to get to room temp. Then smoke. use less charcoal at the beginning to keep the heat down 90 or under. I have 2 of your smokers at home here and I set them up in tandem. I connect a dryer vent hose to smoker # 1 stack and run it to smoker # 2 stack put fire in #1 fire box and smoke away. excellent cold smoker. if you drill 2 holes in each side of your smoke chamber you can run a metal rod through which will enable you to hang your cheese in cheese cloth to avoid the grill marks.
LD


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 10, 2008)

Dont use foil, the smoke wont get to the cheese. do like lazydawg said and use the cheese cloth.


----------

